# Von Kabel auf Sat- TV wechseln, Beratung Sat- Anlage ;-)



## p00nage (3. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

allen erstmal ein gesundes Jahr, 2012! Ich bin von meinen Eltern beauftragt worden mich um die Umstellung auf Digitales TV zu kümmern, da dachte ich natürlich das man somit gleich auf Sat wechseln kann, weil mit Kabeldeutschland waren wir von Service bei Internet und Telefon mehr als enttäuscht. 

Mein Problem ist nun folgendes das ich von SAT eig keinen Plan habe, hatten bis jetzt immer nur Kabel. Weis somit auch nicht was gut oder schlecht ist und worauf man achten muss.

Angeschlossen werden mindestens 4 Fernseher  was muss man sonst noch beim kauf beachten ?


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

willst du eine komplette sat-anlage für 4 teilnehmer kaufen?
ist eine schüssel schon vorhanden?
wie hoch ist das budget?
wer macht die installation der kabel und der schüssel?


BTW: hab elektriker gelernt und schon mind. 500 anlagen installiert/eingerichtet/eingestellt
auch komplexe anlagen und verteilersysteme für altenheime/krankenhäuser/Wohnblöcke/hochhäuser
hab also etwas ahnung von dem kram


----------



## p00nage (3. Januar 2012)

Naja vorhanden ist noch nix, kosten sind eig egal, was es kostet des kostest halt  Denk wenn es besser wäre wird die Installation auch durch nen Fachmann gemacht. Was meinst du mit einer kompletten Sat Anlage gibt es auch nur halbe ?


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

mit komplett meine ich "komplett mit schüssel und receiver". hätte ja sein können, daß da irgendwo schon ne schüssel vorhanden ist...

wenn du/ihr keine ahnung davon habt, lasst die installation mal lieber von einem "fachmann" durchführen. 
er muss ja sehen, wo und wie die kabel verlegt werden können. 

wollt ihr nur astra, also deutsche sender? dann würd ich mind. eine 75er nehmen. 
bei schlechtem wetter(wolken/regen/schnee) haben die kleineren meist schlechten empfang!

Des weiteren braucht ihr ein Quad LNB und ein Multischalter

die komponenten im link sind beispiele, aber haben ein gutes PL verhältnis.


----------



## p00nage (3. Januar 2012)

Ja ich denke wir wollen nur deutsche Sender, die große der Schüssel ist eig egal, lieber größer und bessere Qualität, genauso bei den Komponenten, lieber paar € mehr gezahlt wie irgendwo gespart und dann geärgert. Wie ist es dann wenn man Sendungen auch aufnehmen will und so ? da braucht man dann 2 Kabel pro Receiver oder? Aber bei 8 Teilnehmern hätte man ja eh Spielraum. Wie würde dann so nen ganzes Set aussehen?


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

wenn du gleichzeitig einen sender aufnehmen und einen anderen sender gucken willst, dann braucht man einen TWIN-Receiver. Und man braucht natürlich auch 2 Kabel, die zum Receiver gehen.

was für ein set meinst dujetzt genau?


----------



## p00nage (3. Januar 2012)

Naja ein Set wo alles dabei ist wo man braucht  Und wo auch von guter Qualität ist.


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

also ein set mit

-schüssel, mind 75er
-4 Twin-Receiver
-quad-lnb
-multischalter 5/8
-und coax-kabel, muss nachgemessen werden, wieviel man braucht.

so ein set gibt es nicht einfach so zu kaufen. da lass dir angebote von firmen aus deiner umgebung machen.

gute marken/ gute qualität bei:

multischalter: kathrein, spaun und trechnisat
lnb: kathrein, inverto und fuba
receiver: je nachdem, was du alles damit machen willst... ich empfehle technisat


----------



## p00nage (3. Januar 2012)

Ja mir schon klar das es kein fertigset gibt, dachte halt man kann sagen nehme die Schüssel, von dem Teil nimmst des usw  Twin-Reciever brauchen wir dann auch nur 1-2, und an anderen normale.


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

kommt halt drauf an, wie hoch das budget ist. dann könnte ich dir passende teile raussuchen


----------



## p00nage (3. Januar 2012)

naja wie gesagt budget ist eig nebensächlich also muss kein so super sparangebot sein, lieber paar € mehr gezahlt und dafür Qualität bekommen und keinen ärger damit. Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

ja ok, dann sag noch, was der receiver alles für funktionen haben soll.

eingänge/ausgänge? hdmi/scart/toslink/yuv
usb/netzwerk/spdif/smart-card reader?
HD+?
PVR?
mit HDD?
CI+ schacht?


----------



## p00nage (3. Januar 2012)

naja 1 Receiver für Wohnzimmer sollte eig zumindest einer mit twin sein damit man auch was anderes noch aufnehmen kann und auch die Möglichkeit haben den Sound über ne Anlage laufen zu lassen. Ich weis nicht was sonst noch sinnvoll ist, wie gesagt mit Receiver hab ich mich bis jetzt nicht auseinander gesetzt und weis auch nicht was man damit für Möglichkeiten hat.

Und dann die anderen halt "normale" mit allem was man halt so braucht.


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

mal nen beispiel, wie es aussehen könnte:
schüssel, da muss kein teurer sein, such dir hier einfach was raus:
günstige Sat-Antenne 78 bis 85 cm Preisvergleich | Sat-Antennen - Preise bei idealo.de

quad-lnb, einer der besten:
Kathrein UAS 585 Quad LNB: Sat-LNC/LNB Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

multischalter, hab auch eine von spaun, noch nie probleme gehabt:
Spaun SMS 5803 NF Multischalter 5/8: Multischalter Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

twin-receiver mit aufnahme-funktion, HDD und vieles vieles mehr:
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B001V5J7N4/...eative=6742&camp=1638&creativeASIN=B001V5J7N4

einfacher receiver:
TechniSat TechniStar S1 HDTV-Digitaler: Amazon.de: Elektronik
oder
Technisat TechniStar S2 digitaler HDTV: Amazon.de: Elektronik

zum zappen sind technisat am besten geeignet, da die umschaltzeiten unter 1 sekunde liegt.
das ist das größte problem bei digitalen receiver, da es zeit braucht um das bild zu decodieren.


----------



## p00nage (3. Januar 2012)

Danke schonmal, was ist denn dann der Vorteil von teuren Schüsseln ?


----------



## toub_ (3. Januar 2012)

Es sollte evtl. klargestellt werden, dass vom Multischalter bis zum Receiver ein (oder zwei bei TWIN) durchgehendes COAX-Kabel sein muss. Bei vorhandenen Kabel-Anschlüssen können die alten Leitungen meistens nicht verwendet werden, da sie sehr oft nur durchgeschliffen wurden.
Es ist also ein relativ hoher Installationsaufwand nötig. Man sollte das nicht vergessen / unterschätzen. 

Ansonsten eine gute Kaufberatung von dj*viper


----------



## Dragonix (3. Januar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> mal nen beispiel, wie es aussehen könnte:
> schüssel, da muss kein teurer sein, such dir hier einfach was raus:
> günstige Sat-Antenne 78 bis 85 cm Preisvergleich | Sat-Antennen - Preise bei idealo.de
> 
> ...


 
Billige Schüssel mit Kathrein LNB geht so nicht.
Entweder auch Kathrein Schüssel oder ein LNB von MTI, inverto oder ALPS, nur um mal ein paar zu nennen.


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

toub_ schrieb:


> Es sollte evtl. klargestellt werden, dass vom Multischalter bis zum Receiver ein (oder zwei bei TWIN) durchgehendes COAX-Kabel sein muss.


das hatten wir ja eigentlich schon geklärt:


> Und man braucht natürlich auch 2 Kabel, die zum Receiver gehen.


__________________________________________________________________________________


> Bei vorhandenen Kabel-Anschlüssen können die alten Leitungen meistens  nicht verwendet werden, da sie sehr oft nur durchgeschliffen wurden.
> Es ist also ein relativ hoher Installationsaufwand nötig. Man sollte das nicht vergessen / unterschätzen.


man muss halt sehen, was man alles vom alten system noch verwenden kann. sonst ist ja klar, daß da ein größerer aufwand mit verbunden ist.



> Ansonsten eine gute Kaufberatung von dj*viper


danke  ist ja nicht meine erste 




p00nage schrieb:


> Danke schonmal, was ist denn dann der Vorteil von teuren Schüsseln ?


 


Dragonix schrieb:


> Billige Schüssel mit Kathrein LNB geht so nicht.
> Entweder auch Kathrein Schüssel oder ein LNB von MTI, inverto oder ALPS, nur um mal ein paar zu nennen.


habe bisher nie probleme mit günstigeren schüsseln gehabt. natürlich nicht die allerbilligsten nehmen, die bei jedem wind sich verformen  aber sonst sehe ich da keine vorteile. nenn du mir welche...


----------



## Dragonix (3. Januar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> habe bisher nie probleme mit günstigeren schüsseln gehabt. natürlich nicht die allerbilligsten nehmen, die bei jedem wind sich verformen  aber sonst sehe ich da keine vorteile. nenn du mir welche...


Kathrein LNBs passen nur auf Kathrein Schüsseln. Von dem ganzen Adapter Zeug würde ich die Finger lassen.. Außerdem würd ich mich auch bei der Schüssel informieren.. Rost lässt grüßen, viel schlimmer als Verformen..


----------



## p00nage (3. Januar 2012)

Jo der Installationsaufwand ist ja eben bekannt, deswegen ist ja auch des Motto das man es lieber richtig machen sollte anstatt um ein paar Euro Zu feilschen. 

Was dann am ende auch interessant wäre ist ob man über die Receiver auch wie nen kleines Netzwerk aufbauen kann, so das man Musik Foto´s und so stremmen kann. Zurzeit hängt halt ne Festplatte an der Fritzbox und mach dann alles über die ps3. Hab auch schon überlegt http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-930-0...LAN-Musik-Player/dp/B002N203SW/ref=pd_cp_ce_3 fürs Wohnzimmer zu holen.



Dragonix schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit dem trivialen, dass Kathrein LNBs nur auf Kathrein Schüsseln passen ? Von dem ganzen Adapter Zeug würde ich die Finger lassen.. Außerdem würd ich mich auch bei der Schüssel informieren.. Rost lässt grüßen, viel schlimmer als Verformen..


 Jo deswegen sag ich ja lieber paar Euro mehr gezahlt und keine Sorgen weiter. Geld ist dann eig in unserem Fall nebensächlich solang man dann mit den gekauften Produkten keine Probleme mehr hat.


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

Dragonix schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit dem trivialen, dass Kathrein LNBs nur auf Kathrein Schüsseln passen ? Von dem ganzen Adapter Zeug würde ich die Finger lassen.. Außerdem würd ich mich auch bei der Schüssel informieren.. Rost lässt grüßen, viel schlimmer als Verformen..


ja das stimmt, aber warum 100€ für ne schüssel ausgeben? nen adapter kostet 5€. 
und rost bei alu? lol.
da ist mir die materialstärke wichtiger.



p00nage schrieb:


> Was dann am ende auch interessant wäre ist ob man über die Receiver auch wie nen kleines Netzwerk aufbauen kann, so das man Musik Foto´s und so stremmen kann. Zurzeit hängt halt ne Festplatte an der Fritzbox und mach dann alles über die ps3. Hab auch schon überlegt Logitech Squeezebox Touch WLAN-Musik-Player: Amazon.de: Elektronik fürs Wohnzimmer zu holen.


 wie das mit netzwerken aussieht, kann ich dir nicht sagen, da das noch niemand, den ich kenne, gemacht/gebraucht hat.
das ist aber wieder ein anderes thema


----------



## Dragonix (3. Januar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> ja das stimmt, aber warum 100€ für ne schüssel ausgeben? nen adapter kostet 5€.
> und rost bei alu? lol.
> da ist mir die materialstärke wichtiger.
> 
> ...


 
Zu den Adapter sag ich mal besser nix.. außerdem hat er in deiner Aufzählung gefehlt, deswegen die Anmerkung (und darum auch das "so" in meinem ursprünglichen Post).
Und.. Rost gibt's bei Alu nicht, das sollte klar sein und ich weiß eigentlich auch nicht was des da zu lachen gibt , denn leider sind noch lange nicht alle Schüsseln aus Alu (gerade die billigen ) deswegen nochmal der Hinweis, sich bitte zu informieren.


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

naja, wenn du dafür kohle hast dann nimm halt den kathrein für 115€:
Kathrein CAS 80 Sat-Spiegel: Sat-Antenne Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


alternativ wären auch schüssel und lnb von fuba sehr gut.


----------



## p00nage (3. Januar 2012)

Wollte ich gerade fragen oder dann doch gleich die 90er? was bringt mehr Durchmesser? Allein der Arm für LNB sieht bei Kathrin halt viel stabiler aus.


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

mehr durchmesser braucht man eher für ausländische satteliten. weil sie schwächer strahlen. für astra reicht sogar ne 60er. nur bei schlechtwetter gibts dann probleme. schlichweg kann man sagen: umso größer die schüssel, desto mehr signale kann sie einfangen.
kathrein teile sind allgemein sehr stabil und haben gute qualität.


----------



## p00nage (3. Januar 2012)

Ok solche Produkte sollen es halt dann werden, lieber paar Euro mehr gezahlt und dafür sicher was gutes. Denk des schwierigste ist nun die richtigen Receiver zu finden...


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

find nicht, humax kannst du vergessen. kathrein ist ok. 
ich persönlich bevorzuge technisat receiver.
hab dir ja schon paar vorgeschlagen.


----------



## p00nage (3. Januar 2012)

jo des mit umschalten ist denk ich meinen Eltern wichtig, ich mag es auch net wenn es ewigt dauert bis nen Kanal gewechselt wird


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

bei macnchen digital receivern dauert es bis zu 2-3sec zum umschalten, humax zb.
und das hoch- und runterfahren der boxen dauert auch voll lange.
ist ja auch ein betriebsystem drin, meist linux.
da gibts welche, die brauchen bis 3 minuten, bis man tv gucken kann..wie ätzend ist das denn bitte...
der humax hd+ fox ist so ein kandidat.

die technisat teile sind echt gut und haben einen top PL verhältnis.
klar gibts da andere die noch mehr können und noch teurer sind, aber in meinen augen eher sinnlos.
ich bin seit über 12 jahren bei technisat und bleibe auch dabei 
hab schon bestimmt mind 60 receiver durch in meiner laufbahn.


----------



## p00nage (3. Januar 2012)

Ok danke dir schonmal, gibt's sonst noch andere Meinungen ?

Und kennt sich wer mit squeezboxen von logitech aus ?


----------



## p00nage (5. Januar 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> Ok danke dir schonmal, gibt's sonst noch andere Meinungen ?
> 
> Und kennt sich wer mit squeezboxen von logitech aus ?


 
Kann keiner mehr helfen ?


----------



## danomat (7. Januar 2012)

Receiver sind echt ne Scheiß Angelegenheit.  Willst du evtl Sky oder Hd.+ oder hdd's usw. 

Erst wenn du dass weißt kannst du einen aussuchen. 
Im HiFi Forum gibt's gute threads dazu. 

Und Finger weg von humax. 
Meine Eltern hatten erst den 9700 dann 9800 und dann icord Hd.+. Erstere laufend Software Probleme und der Hd.+ schon 3 mal mainboard Defekt
Ich hab zwar auch den Sky Hd. Pace aber kann mit leben. War halt gratis dabei. Vielzapper sollten allerdings was anderes nehmen.


----------

